# Cherry Burl Duck Call



## BrentWin (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's another duck call that I made from some cherry burl that sprucegum threw in on a trade.

It was made for a local young man as a gift to father. Ron Gould did the band for me, which features the dad's name and the date.


http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0160_zpsb9e8ee65.jpg


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gorgeous call!


----------



## SENC (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful! Really nice work!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome looking call - well done


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 4, 2013)

awsome call beutiful finnish  duckman


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 5, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> awsome call beutiful finnish  duckman



Thanks, I know that most guys are going to CA for their gloss finish but I am still a fan of multiple dips in spar.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 18, 2013)

I use spar varnish thinned 50/50 with mineral spirits. I also add about 1/2 cap full of japan dryer to speed up drying time. Be very careful not to add to much dryer, or you will end up with a jar of varnish jelly.

I dip a call and let it dry for 24 hrs. I then give it a light scuffing with 600 grit sand paper and then dip again.

Depending in the wood I usually give a call 4-5 dips. After the final dip, I let the call dry for 48 hrs. The final step is to polish the call on the lathe with McGuire's PlastX, which is a product for polishing the scum off of headlight lenses.

Give this a try and see how it works for you.

Brent


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is a picture of my ultra modern dipping and drying facility. Please note, Crow's Fork Game Calls only uses Nike shoe boxes and Frank's Kraut jars in the construction of their dipping/drying equipment 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0235_zps4c9b4a70.jpg


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 18, 2013)

I read that a guy on another forum was using it for the final polish on acrylic calls, so I got some and tried it on spar and lacquer. It worked great!

Just spin the call on the lathe at low speed, put a dab of PlastX on a paper towel and lightly polish for 30 seconds or so. That's all it takes.


----------

